
Cross-site request forgery - brett
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-site_request_forgery
======
brett
I had not read up on this. Good to know. news.ycombinator looks pretty safe
with all the random fnids.

~~~
brett
On second thought you might be able to do it here if you scraped the fnid
before you rendered your page. I have not tried it so I don't know if the
fnids are user specific, if not it should work.

